# [SELF-GENTOO] - livecd

## arsen

Zamierzam zbudować nowe livecd, bez X. 

Macie jakieś propozycje co może te livecd zawierać  ?   :Smile: 

Na razie jest to:

```

app-admin/metalog

app-admin/pwgen

app-admin/pwgen

app-admin/testdisk

app-arch/mt-st

app-arch/star

app-editors/vim

app-misc/livecd-tools

app-misc/mc

app-misc/screen

app-portage/mirrorselect

app-shells/zsh

dev-libs/popt

dev-libs/ucl

dev-util/dialog

dev-util/strace

mail-client/mutt

media-gfx/fbi

media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

media-gfx/splashutils

media-sound/aumix

media-sound/mpg321

media-video/mplayer

net-analyzer/mtr

net-analyzer/netcat

net-analyzer/netcat

net-analyzer/ngrep

net-analyzer/nmap

net-analyzer/p0f

net-analyzer/tcptraceroute

net-analyzer/traceroute

net-dialup/mingetty

net-dialup/minicom

net-dialup/penggy

net-dialup/pptpclient       

net-dialup/rp-pppoe

net-dialup/speedtouch

net-dns/bind-tools

net-fs/nfs-utils

net-ftp/lftp

net-ftp/ncftp

net-im/ekg2

net-irc/irssi

net-misc/curl

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/iputils

net-misc/openssh

net-misc/openvpn

net-misc/tinc

net-misc/vtun

net-misc/wget

net-misc/whois

net-wireless/acx100

net-wireless/irda-utils

net-wireless/wireless-tools

sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/ethtool

sys-apps/hdparm

sys-apps/hotplug

sys-apps/hwdata-knoppix

sys-apps/hwsetup

sys-apps/iproute2

sys-apps/kudzu-knoppix

sys-apps/less

sys-apps/module-init-tools

sys-apps/net-tools

sys-apps/parted

sys-apps/pciutils

sys-apps/smartmontools

sys-apps/usbutils

sys-block/gpart

sys-block/gpart

sys-fs/device-mapper

sys-fs/e2fsprogs

sys-fs/evms

sys-fs/jfsutils

sys-fs/lvm2

sys-fs/mdadm

sys-fs/raidtools

sys-fs/reiser4progs

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

sys-fs/xfsdump

sys-fs/xfsprogs

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-libs/gpm

sys-process/htop

www-client/elinks

www-client/links

www-client/lynx

www-client/w3mapp-arch/rar

app-arch/unrar

app-cdr/bashburn

app-cdr/bin2iso

app-cdr/burncenter

app-cdr/cdrdao

app-cdr/cdrtools

app-crypt/gnupg

app-editors/hexedit

app-forensics/autopsy

app-forensics/sleuthkit

app-misc/detox

app-misc/vlock

app-text/pinfo

dev-util/biew

games-arcade/netris

net-analyzer/cryptcat

net-analyzer/dnstracer

net-analyzer/tcpdump

net-firewall/ipsec-tools

net-firewall/iptables

net-im/centericq

net-misc/rdate

app-crypt/chntpw

sys-fs/ntfsprogs

net-wireless/ndiswrapper

net-wireless/ipw2100

```

Last edited by arsen on Sun Mar 20, 2005 3:11 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## _troll_

super! z przyjemnoscia pouzywam!!

Brakuje mi:

- smarttools'ow

- bash (nie widze, czy z jakiegos powodu powoduje problemy?)

- mpg321

PS. Zaraz dokaldniej przejrze liste i dopisze jak cos jeszcze znajde!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

chodzi o to ?

sys-apps/smartmontools

a co do basha, jest tylko że dociągany jako zależność innych aplikacji, dlatego nie widnieje, chociaż defaultowo powłoka usera to będzie zsh  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

mi brakuje na tej liscie chyba tylko:

- mc

- mpg123 jak to troll wczesniej zauwazyl... 

hmm.. skoro beziksowo, to chyba wszystko... jak cos mi sie przypomni, dam znac

----------

## Dawid159

Hmm jak dla mnie to jeszcze ndiswrapper  :Wink:  acx100 czasami głupieje jak w sieci jest WEP i ESSID jest ukryte  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> mi brakuje na tej liscie chyba tylko:
> 
> - mc
> 
> - mpg123 jak to troll wczesniej zauwazyl... 
> ...

 

mc - faktycznie  :Smile: 

btw. poe - nie brakuje Ci mpg123!!! mpg321 oraz mpg123 to dwa rozne projekty, chociaz ich nazwy sa takie bliskie  :Smile: ))

mpg123 bylo pierwotnie komercyjne, a pozniej wypuszczono je na gpl'u (a biblioteke na lgpl). obecnie projekt nie jest rozwijany i posiada wielkie dziury bezpiczenstwa (sa opisane na glsa). chcemy mpg321 - tylko i stricte.

takie moje (zwyczajowe  :Wink:  ) 0.02 PLN

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

mc dodane, miałem to dać ale widze że przeoczyłem  :Smile: 

Jeżeli chodzi o mpg321.... nie wiem czy zauważyliście że jest tam mplayer

Może on z powodzeniem zastąpić mpg321, mplayer będzie też z suportem dla fbdev2, więc będzie można też filmy poogladać pod konsolą  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

mozna wykorzystac mplayera - ale to nie to samo  :Wink: )) repeat i shuffle nie dzialaja tak samo  :Wink:  generalnie - w stosunku do mplayera to dodane pewnie beda ze dwie paczki ponad to co jest...  :Wink: 

PS. arsen: tak - to to.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Antek Grzymala

OK, tu jest moje paręnaście groszy:

```
app-arch/rar

app-arch/unrar

app-cdr/bashburn

app-cdr/bin2iso

app-cdr/burncenter

app-cdr/cdrdao

app-cdr/cdrtools

app-crypt/gnupg

app-editors/hexedit

app-forensics/autopsy

app-forensics/sleuthkit

app-misc/detox

app-misc/vlock

app-text/pinfo

dev-util/biew

games-arcade/netris

media-sound/alsa-driver

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/mpg321

net-analyzer/cryptcat

net-analyzer/dnstracer

net-analyzer/netcat

net-analyzer/tcpdump

net-dialup/ppp

net-firewall/ipsec-tools

net-firewall/iptables

net-im/centericq

net-misc/dhcp

net-misc/rdate

net-misc/telnet-bsd

sys-apps/pcmcia-cs

sys-apps/sh-utils

sys-block/gpart

sys-boot/grub

sys-fs/cryptsetup

sys-fs/dosfstools

sys-fs/e2fsprogs

sys-fs/lde
```

Pozdrowienia,

antoszka

----------

## Dawid159

Hmm czyżby mój post został pominięty, nikt się nie wypowiedział ani za ani przeciw  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _troll_

@antek: hehe. to jak z moim bashem - wiekszosc z tego co chcesz pojdzie w zalezniosciach  :Wink: 

czy jest sens dawania telnet-bsd nad telnet?? (pytam, bo nie wiem naprawde...)

@dawid: po prostu uwazamy, ze masz racje (przynajmniej ja  :Razz:  )

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

Dawid159: ndiswrapper dodane

Antek Grzymala: to co się nie dublowało dodane

----------

## Antek Grzymala

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> @antek: hehe. to jak z moim bashem - wiekszosc z tego co chcesz pojdzie w zalezniosciach ;-)
> 
> czy jest sens dawania telnet-bsd nad telnet?? (pytam, bo nie wiem naprawde...)

 

telnet-bsd ma obsługę ipv6, co do telnetu z netkita (netkitu :) -- nie jestem pewien.

Mam propozycję, żeby jeszcze parę osób z egzotycznymi kartami wireless się wypowiedziało, czy czegoś nie dodać. Fajnie byłoby, gdyby różne intele 2100/2200, acx-y 100, realteki itd. mogły ludziom chodzić, ale ja mam zwykłego Prisma, więc na tych innych kartach się nie znam.

Może też jakieś propozycje co do konfiguracji jajka? Czy po prostu będzie w nim raczej wszystko i nie ma o czym gadać?

[a]

----------

## arsen

w jajku będzie prawie wszystko z driverów, moduły rzecz jasna, sporo rzeczy załatwi automatycznie kudzu & hotplug

----------

## fallow

imho to projekt powinien w ogole ruszyc w werjsi podstawowej , a egzotyka to na pozniej 

jak dla mnie to 

- mc

- support reisera4 ( kernel/r4 tools )

- cos do sluchania muzy  :Smile: 

- fdisk / parted 

cheers.

----------

## Zwierzak

A może poprosty stery od neosi?

----------

## arsen

 *fallow wrote:*   

> imho to projekt powinien w ogole ruszyc w werjsi podstawowej , a egzotyka to na pozniej 
> 
> jak dla mnie to 
> 
> - mc
> ...

 

Zgodnie z założeniem traktowane jest to jako priorytet  :Smile: , wiele pakietów naprawde może być pomocna, sporo wychodziło w praniu, myśle że lista praktycznie może ulec zamknkęciu już w tej fazie, z założenia te livecd ma oscylować w granicach 150-200Mb  :Smile: 

Pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

fajnie by bylo gdyby iso sie zmiescilo do 193mb na malej cd-rw :-

o, wlasnie mi sie przypomnial jeden programik, ktory IMHO powinien byc obowiazkowo - links/lynks [z mojej strony ze skazaniem na to pierwsze]

pozdrawiam

btw. jak juz ruszy produkcja chetnie oddam srwerek pod mirrora

----------

## Dawid159

A na małe cd-rw nie wchodzi przypadkiem 210 MB  :Wink:  A co do mirrora to niedługo też będe mieć troche wolnego miejsca, to też chętnie udostępnie, jeżeli będzie taka potrzeba  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *Poe wrote:*   

> fajnie by bylo gdyby iso sie zmiescilo do 193mb na malej cd-rw :-
> 
> 

 

WWWLLLAASSSNIIEEEE - byloby super  :Razz:   :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## qermit

Ja bym jeszcze zamieścił:

```
app-crypt/chntpw

sys-fs/ntfsprogs
```

----------

## Poe

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> A na małe cd-rw nie wchodzi przypadkiem 210 MB 

 

niet. ja mam Dysana x8 x12 cdrw o pojemnosci 193mb

----------

## Dawid159

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Dawid159 wrote:*   A na małe cd-rw nie wchodzi przypadkiem 210 MB  
> 
> niet. ja mam Dysana x8 x12 cdrw o pojemnosci 193mb

 

To moja jest jednak ciutke bardziej pojemna  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

No właśnie chciałem żeby to się zmiesciło na płyte wielkości karty kredtytowej  :Smile: 

Poe: przecież links, elinks, lynx od samego początku było w spisie

Sprawa druga, nieszczęsne neo+...... na razie nie będzie dla tego suportu, może następnym razem.

Sprawa mirrora to też mały problem  :Smile: 

Liste uważam za zamkniętą, musze zobaczyć w praniu ile takie iso będzie zajmowało, pewnie będzie jeszcze trzeba zwalczać sporo problemów znając życie.

----------

## Poe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poe: przecież links, elinks, lynx od samego początku było w spisie
> 
> 

 

dziwne, nei zauwazylem... no ale dobra, wazne ze jest;]

----------

## totencham

Ja proponuję:

```
net-dialup / eagle-usb
```

----------

## milu

 *arsen wrote:*   

> No właśnie chciałem żeby to się zmiesciło na płyte wielkości karty kredtytowej 

 

Taka "wizytówkowa" to coś około 50MB z tego co pamiętam - może być trudno ze zmieszczeniem się - w razie czego OK jest wielkość MiniCD.

Jeśli mogę coś jeszcze zaproponować to ipw2100, madwifi-driver i madwifi-tools oraz wireless-utils(chociaż to powinno się zainstalować jako zależność).

----------

## arsen

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   No właśnie chciałem żeby to się zmiesciło na płyte wielkości karty kredtytowej  
> 
> Taka "wizytówkowa" to coś około 50MB z tego co pamiętam - może być trudno ze zmieszczeniem się - w razie czego OK jest wielkość MiniCD.
> 
> Jeśli mogę coś jeszcze zaproponować to ipw2100, madwifi-driver i madwifi-tools oraz wireless-utils(chociaż to powinno się zainstalować jako zależność).

 

hmm, to chyba coś mi się uroiło że ta płyta ma coś koło 150Mb. Musze aż się upewnić, co do ipw2100 to dodałem wcześniej tylko nie widnieje w spisie, zaraz zmienie to.

----------

## zieloo

Sa podobno 50MB i 100MB...

----------

## peka

arsen: ja się tylko przypomnę z moim nieszczęsym VIA6410  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

z tymi mini-cd jest bolaczka, bo co plytka to inna pojemnosc. widzialem juz cd od 170mb do 250mb a wszystkie w tym samym rozmiarze. 

jaka firma oferuje te 50mb cdr-"wizytowki"? bo nie moge znalezc

----------

## milu

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> jaka firma oferuje te 50mb cdr-"wizytowki"? bo nie moge znalezc

 

jakiś czas temu kupowałem to w Kopierze w Warszawie - prostokątna płytka CD-R. Nie wiem czy teraz jeszcze jest dostępna(ale wg mnie powinna być) bo dawno nie kupowałem u nich płyt.

----------

## Poe

abstrachując od plyt i ich wymiarów - arsen, jak tam prace nad obrazem? :- tak z ciekawosci pytam, czy w ogole cos ruszyło

----------

## arsen

na razie jestem po stage1 livecd, ale musze jeszcze raz to wykonać, popisać kilka skryptów od nowa, potem zabawa z kernelem by był szeroki suport, myśle że koło tygodnia to potrwa, żeby bawić się w budowanie livecd trzeba naraz kilkakrotnie poświecić po kilka godzin, na razie tylko w wekendy udaje mi się wygospodarować tyle czasu. Troszke cierpliwości  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

arsen: zdejme Ci troche roboty (może)

znalazłem LiveCD z obsługą mojego VIA6410

dzięki za chęci

----------

## arsen

 *peka wrote:*   

> arsen: zdejme Ci troche roboty (może)
> 
> znalazłem LiveCD z obsługą mojego VIA6410
> 
> dzięki za chęci

 

akurat nie wiele mniej tej roboty  :Smile: 

----------

## univac^

Ale FVWM musi byc!  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

chyba nie doczytales ze to ma byc livecd bez X  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Ale FVWM musi byc! 

 

eeeee... o ile mnie pamiec nie myli, to ma byc 'beziksowe' livecd

ojps.. miałem dluzej nie odswiezaną tą strone, i nie bylo jeszcze posta arsena, sorki ;-

----------

## univac^

Mysle, ze da sie go namowic do x  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

X-y odpadaja, za duzo i tak mam problemow z tym livecd, no i zalozenie ze to ma oscylowac kolo 150Mb. Moze kiedy indziej.

----------

## jey

Moznaby wymieniac i wymieniac co ma sie znalezc w takim LiveCD, na razie wydaje mi sie ze musi wyjsc pierwsza wersja obrazu zeby dalej mowic o zmianach, dokladaniu pakietow oraz supportu dla innego sprzetu. Ihmo najlepszym rozwiazaniem bedzie udostepniac obraz w sieci torrent... sa klienty pod konsole wiec nie ma z tym problemu

----------

## Poe

 *jey wrote:*   

> [..] Ihmo najlepszym rozwiazaniem bedzie udostepniac obraz w sieci torrent... sa klienty pod konsole wiec nie ma z tym problemu

 

Jest i to duzy, gdyz nie kazdy ma odblokowane połączenia typu p2p, np ja [dobra, ja to ja, nie jestem wazny, ale inni] nie mam mozliwosci kozystania z torrentu, chocbym 10 programów torrenta pokompilował. jasne.. mozna udostępnic na torrencie, ale niech to nie będzie jako jedyna mozliwosc zassania isa

----------

## psycepa

nie wiem jak u innych ale w moim kliencie bittorrent (azureus) jest  mozilowosc zmiany portow... wszystkich chyba nie macie poblokowanych  :Twisted Evil:  ????

<edit>

jakby co to zglaszam sie na ochotnika i moge to wystawic na "dosc" szybkim serwerze ftp  :Smile: 

</edit>

----------

## YANOUSHek

Z chęcią to zobaczę...

Mogę także wrzucić to na szybki serwerek (160Mbit), jeśli ktoś będzie potrzebował to PM :]

----------

## kuku

niewidze app-cdr/cdw - to jest tekstowa nakładka na cdrecord

----------

## kuku

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> z tymi mini-cd jest bolaczka, bo co plytka to inna pojemnosc. widzialem juz cd od 170mb do 250mb a wszystkie w tym samym rozmiarze. 
> 
> 

 

mam mp3 playerka na takie płytki, kupilem se 6 cd-rw (supratec - innych niemieli w sklepie)ktore na poczatku mialy 210 lub 190 MB a zauwazylem ze mi sie "kurczą" - znaczy jak daje w k3b zeby se odczytal wielkość z plyty to na jednej pokazuje już nawet 140MB - co niezmienia faktu ze moge wcisnąć więcej (czyli kolo 200MB)

----------

## totencham

Zawsze są jeszcze płyty mini-dvd (1.4 GB)  :Very Happy:  . Co do mini-cd: z tego co wiem to standardową dla nich pojemnością jest 185 MB, choć mogę się mylić.

----------

## zieloo

Albo mini-dvd 2.8GB  :Razz: 

----------

## totencham

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Albo mini-dvd 2.8GB 

 

Co do mini-dvd 2.8: mam pare takch (rw, ściślej mówiąć) i to, że mają 2.8GB polega na tym, że są dwustronne. Jeżeli chcesz nagrać na niej więcej niż 1.4 GB, to musisz ją przełożyć na drugą stronę  :Smile: , tak więc żeby wykorzystać pojemność takiej płytki, potrzebne będą dwa obrazy. Zresztą jest to strasznie nie praktyczne przy dystrybucji typu live (weź tu przełóż płytkę. Na razie tylko mandrake move jest w stanie to zrobić).

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## psycepa

hmm ale z drugiej strony to cd z ktorego instlaowalem gentoo mialo ~700 MB wiec mozna to nagrac na mini-dvd i nie bedzie potrzeby 'nalesnikowania'  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

----------

